

The Case for the Fat Start-Up - Geea
http://voices.allthingsd.com/20100317/the-case-for-the-fat-startup

======
adrianscott
Excellent post. In the parameter-space of all startups, there do exist cases
for capital-efficient startups that do raise and deploy significant funding.

